# New animals as leaders



## Bdtunn (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 2, 2021)

Song and video are both awesome. Garstka is unreal! If the rest of the album is like this I'll be stoked. Dunno why but the last album was very underwhelming to me.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 2, 2021)

Cool tune.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 2, 2021)

Yes that was about time, sounds great! 
Cool clip as wel!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 2, 2021)

I hate to be the voice of unpopular opinion, but whilst I quite like the tune, probably because it seems ‘safe’ in terms of djent normality, I have to say “LOL. No.” with regard to the artsy pretentious video clip.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2021)

This is already better than everything from The Joy of Motion, so I'm going to get excited for this. Looks they're continuing the good form from the last album.

Awesome video.


----------



## lurè (Sep 2, 2021)

The songs seems like a continuum to their last album, which is totally fine for me.

Videoclip redifines finally redifines djent moshpit.


----------



## devastone (Sep 2, 2021)

The song is fine, but maybe they should have made a lyric video instead.


----------



## SCJR (Sep 2, 2021)

Thought it sounded pretty good. Can't expect it to be representative of an entire album to follow so won't make assumptions either way of what's to come.

Other than Weightless they haven't missed yet so barring something weird it should be solid.


Don't think I ever need to see that video again, though. Woof.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 2, 2021)

Always wondered how the obzen guy would dance. Kinda neat.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2021)

devastone said:


> The song is fine, but maybe they should have made a lyric video instead.


I'm wearing my Tooth and Claw lyric sorry today.



SCJR said:


> Other than Weightless they haven't missed yet so I barring something weird it should be solid.


Weightless is their best album by a mile, fight me.


----------



## SCJR (Sep 2, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> Song and video are both awesome. Garstka is unreal! If the rest of the album is like this I'll be stoked. Dunno why but the last album was very underwhelming to me.



I felt that way on the first couple of passes of it but I realized I think my main issue was song order. They loaded the front with all of the super heavy stuff and the back half was like a quasi-AAL/Vai/fusion thing. I love all of it but I find myself just skipping to Private Visions of the World and letting it ride. Though the lick at the end of Transcentience always gets me.


----------



## SCJR (Sep 2, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I'm wearing my Tooth and Claw lyric sorry today.
> 
> 
> Weightless is their best album by a mile, fight me.



It's widely considered to be their worst and because of that I've tried to many times to listen and find what everyone must be missing. Ultimately I think it's way overpanned and is not nearly as weak as people make it out to be. But in the context of the rest of their catalogue I do still have to call it a miss. They've set a high bar for themselves and imo Weightless did not hit it.

That being said, I think if Tosin tried to write that album now I think it would be a much more realized and cohesive album. Can't really qualify that much further, just a feeling.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2021)

SCJR said:


> It's widely considered to be their worst and because of that I've tried to many times to listen and find what everyone must be missing. Ultimately I think it's way overpanned and is not nearly as weak as people make it out to be. But in the context of the rest of their catalogue I do still have to call it a miss. They've set a high bar for themselves and imo Weightless did not hit it.
> 
> That being said, I think if Tosin tried to write that album now I think it would be a much more realized and cohesive album. Can't really qualify that much further, just a feeling.


Eh? Weightless is wall to wall bangers. The only "weak" songs on it are Espera and David. The Joy of Motion is easily their worst album, since it's only got 3 listenable songs (Kascade, Tooth and Claw, The Woven Web) and at least two of those songs are far too long.


----------



## SCJR (Sep 2, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Eh? Weightless is wall to wall bangers. The only "weak" songs on it are Espera and David. The Joy of Motion is easily their worst album, since it's only got 3 listenable songs (Kascade, Tooth and Claw, The Woven Web) and at least two of those songs are far too long.



I still like it, just never really come back to it. As far as The Joy in Motion being unlistenable save for three songs, I imagine the meetings for that club being quite small.


----------



## r33per (Sep 2, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Eh? Weightless is wall to wall bangers. The only "weak" songs on it are Espera and David. The Joy of Motion is easily their worst album, since it's only got 3 listenable songs (Kascade, Tooth and Claw, The Woven Web) and at least two of those songs are far too long.


Dude: you sure you're not mixing up those two albums?

I cannot recall one song from Weightless - just didn't do it for me at all. JoM was awesome, loved a whole heap of that album. I spent a few weeks up in the Orkney islands in 2014 and pretty much listened to that and Tesseract's Altered State on repeat after repeat after repeat...

BTW: T&C tshirt is also awesome...


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2021)

r33per said:


> Dude: you sure you're not mixing up those two albums?
> 
> I cannot recall one song from Weightless - just didn't do it for me at all. JoM was awesome, loved a whole heap of that album. I spent a few weeks up in the Orkney islands in 2014 and pretty much listened to that and Tesseract's Altered State on repeat after repeat after repeat...
> 
> BTW: T&C tshirt is also awesome...


Yeah, nah. Literally every song off Weightless is amazing. I probably play Earth Departure more than any other song when I pick up my 8 strings. Isolated Incidents, Infinite Regression, Cylindrical Sea etc. But TJoM has all of their worst songs like Physical Education, Para Mexer, The Future That Awaited Me. Just bad tunes.

And there is almost no shred on TJoM for some reason.


----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 2, 2021)

The Joy of Motion is their best work, ya'll crazy AF.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2021)

First people defending Six Degrees and the black album, and now this? This forum used to be cool.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 2, 2021)

Y'all out here arguing over which album is the worst when The Madness of Many is _clearly_ their worst release, god can't stand it. Basically nothing but thumping throughout the whole album, along with a comparatively weak mix. I don't mind *some* thumping, such as in the case with this track, but they seriously overdid it on TMOM.

This track + video gives me major Weightless vibes which I am all here for  Weightless is their best album by far, sorry


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2021)

Weightless
Animals as Leaders
The Madness of Many
Wave of Babies
Monomyth
The Joy of Motion
Live 2017
Wave of Babies are at a bit of a disadvantage due to only being singles so far, but this is the definitive AAL release ranking.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 2, 2021)

Weightless was where my interest in AAL peaked and it's gone downhill ever since. Way downhill after whatever the last couple albums were. Boring, boring, boring

Thumping the strings is the guitar player version of jumping the shark


----------



## CGrant109 (Sep 2, 2021)

My only gripe with Weightless is New Eden is way too short.


----------



## Wc707 (Sep 2, 2021)

Listened a few times to Monomyth and I'm not sure I'm a fan of this songs direction. I like JoM, Madness of many, and Self-titled. 
Maybe it needs to grow on me more, like cancer, for example.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 2, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Weightless
> Animals as Leaders
> The Madness of Many
> Wave of Babies
> ...



The Joy of Motion at place 6? Definitely not the definitive AAL release tanking.

It's their best release.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 2, 2021)

Joy of Motion rules!

And @StevenC drools!


----------



## SCJR (Sep 2, 2021)

This is actually cool because this is the most love for I've ever seen for Weightless. I had always gotten the impression that others felt more the way I did. For me it's like the heavier aspects of Weightless don't top the heavy aspects of AAL and the more melodic/shred stuff doesn't top certain things from TJoM or MoM. 

An argument can be made that the latter two are top heavy. Makes me think that Weightless is the most consistent, actually. None of their songs are in my highest tier but few if any would be in my lowest.


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 2, 2021)

sakeido said:


> Weightless was where my interest in AAL peaked and it's gone downhill ever since. Way downhill after whatever the last couple albums were. Boring, boring, boring
> 
> Thumping the strings is the guitar player version of jumping the shark



This! AAL piqued my interest, Weightless was amazing (Somnarium anyone?) then afterwards all the thumping combined with their tone just sounds like a rhythmically idling tractor to me. The really low metallic sound, just gets boring.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Sep 2, 2021)

Hmmm…

I think I’d prefer a remastered copy of the Self Titled album.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 2, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> This! AAL piqued my interest, Weightless was amazing (Somnarium anyone?) then afterwards all the thumping combined with their tone just sounds like a rhythmically idling tractor to me. The really low metallic sound, just gets boring.


 absolutely nailed that comparison


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2021)

Release the Weightless video!


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 2, 2021)

Song and video are both amazing! 
Very intense

Getting I Am Legend vibes…


----------



## jayarpeggios (Sep 2, 2021)

Everything AAL has put out has been good. I was instantly hooked on the first album. The other releases took some time to grow on me before I truly "felt" the full experience.

I can't believe people are complaining about thumping in here haha, most of us are metal heads in here yeah? The movement and ability to have beats of varying strength and timbre with significantly more accuracy and speed than other approaches seems perfect for metal, not to mention how it opens up a lot of options because string skipping no longer matters. Cognitive Contortions at 0:10, or the amazing section in Physical Education at 1:46, or Backpfeifengesicht at 0:30, or (dat riff) in The Woven Web at 1:29. Are we really hating on these? Or like this new song where at 1:30 and then leads into 1:35 with the context whirling around behind the thumping, I don't care what you guys say but that's sick af


----------



## gunch (Sep 2, 2021)

meet me at the bone sculpture at 8pm for an ass kicking


----------



## chipchappy (Sep 2, 2021)

really expensive ad for Abasi Concepts. I get it.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 3, 2021)

Maybe this is the madness of many

That's my new _head_ canon


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 3, 2021)

Man, I fell in love HARD with the self titled, and everything after that totally lost me. It felt quite ironic after hearing Tosin say early on that "I want to write instrumental music for people that wouldn't normally be into just instrumental music" (paraphrasing here). and then to have a stream of albums that were really devoid of any hooks or the like.

I mean, I get that this is a niche genre, and thats some of what I enjoy about it, but give me something more than just some syncopated rhythmic stew. 

Its also good to see that the family from the video for Tool's Schism are getting to dance again.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 3, 2021)

The real question is after seeing that video is, were those guys chinbanging?


----------



## wankerness (Sep 3, 2021)

SCJR said:


> This is actually cool because this is the most love for I've ever seen for Weightless. I had always gotten the impression that others felt more the way I did. For me it's like the heavier aspects of Weightless don't top the heavy aspects of AAL and the more melodic/shred stuff doesn't top certain things from TJoM or MoM.
> 
> An argument can be made that the latter two are top heavy. Makes me think that Weightless is the most consistent, actually. None of their songs are in my highest tier but few if any would be in my lowest.



Weightless is incredibly inconsistent, I usually only listen to a few tracks on it. The S/T and Joy of Motion are almost all bangers. Haven't really given the fourth album more than a single listen, didn't get my attention.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 3, 2021)

That video was just about the goofiest thing I've ever seen. Would it not have been enough to maybe just have a video of the guys playing the song? I feel like the college art project style of video just detracts here.

The song itself was pretty dull. Hookless and with little of interest, like the last album where it seemed like they couldn't find any memorable so they just filled bars with chugs and thumps until the album was over. Tosin should go back to "Another Year" or "The Woven Web" and try to reverse engjneer some of their brilliance to make exciting music again.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 3, 2021)

So, no one's gonna say it?

Okay.

I will.

...





...





They made a Tool video.


----------



## chipchappy (Sep 3, 2021)

nightlight said:


> The real question is after seeing that video is, were those guys chinbanging?



who knows, its a made up thing some guy on a forum imagined


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Sep 3, 2021)

Not feeling the song. 

Video is kind of neat.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Man, I fell in love HARD with the self titled, and everything after that totally lost me. It felt quite ironic after hearing Tosin say early on that "I want to write instrumental music for people that wouldn't normally be into just instrumental music" (paraphrasing here). and then to have a stream of albums that were really devoid of any hooks or the like.
> 
> I mean, I get that this is a niche genre, and thats some of what I enjoy about it, but give me something more than just some syncopated rhythmic stew.
> 
> Its also good to see that the family from the video for Tool's Schism are getting to dance again.



The joy of motion is their "hookiest" album imo. Loads of stuff you'll be humming all day on that one, but I have shilled that album enough by now I'm sure.


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 3, 2021)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Would it not have been enough to maybe just have a video of the guys playing the song?











Edit: God damn CAFO still gives me chills


----------



## Opion (Sep 4, 2021)

I've been listening to AAL since the very beginning and I've always felt like Joy of Motion was their best record, probably because they had Nolly/Misha play bass on a few of the songs and Mishas produced/co-wrote the majority of the record. I dunno, I get they're doing the power-trio thing with two 8-strings but that record just nailed it for me.

Weightless and TMOM just felt....hollow somehow, to me, but TJOM had great songwriting/density/substance. I still love Weightless though, I don't hate it but I find myself listening to TJOM or TMOM more. As much as I wish I could love every album from one of my favorite bands I've just learned to accept that sometimes artists change their sound and that's OK, nothing to cry about.

That being said I LOVE this new song. I can't believe it's been 5 years since they've released new music, I think this is going to be a great album.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 4, 2021)

Not gonna lie, but that was pretty boring.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 5, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> who knows, its a made up thing some guy on a forum imagined



At least you know what I'm talking about though. 

I kind of felt the song was written to be deep and thought-provoking for the sake of being deep and thought provoking. Art fartish. 

Kind of wondering these days whether djent as we knew it has run its course. 

I was listening to Animals by Monuments the other day and got the feeling it hit number 1 in the UK because it was actually a more melodic song without too many weird time signatures that only other musicians would chinbang to. Poppish. 

Of course, I haven't heard the rest of the album, so maybe there are some surprises there. But I kind of feel that djent has been minimised to one-shot Instagram videos in some ways. 

I mean, where is the seminal playing that made it famous in the first place? This of course doesn't include Meshuggah, because I don't really feel they were djent in the first place, that genre is reserved for the guys who came afterwards.


----------



## Avedas (Sep 5, 2021)

New song is alright.

The Madness of Many wasn't special, but it's pretty cool. I'm a bit disappointed the new song seems to be following this direction, even though that was half a decade ago.

Joy of Motion is their worst album.

Self titled is their best album.

The first time I saw them live was just after the self titled came out and I think they were opening for Dillinger? That shit was great. Tosin with his RG8 and fedora or whatever tearing the place up. He was one of the best shredders around and it was my first time seeing anyone play an 8 string live. It was the Tosin Show, and while I like how the songs are more of a band effort now and Javier and Matt are both phenomenal, that first album had the most magic for me.


----------



## kamello (Sep 5, 2021)

Overall best songs: Joy of Motion
Atmosphere: Weightless
Best song: Tempting Time (that shit blew my 9th grade mind at the time)

F
I 
T
E


M
E
H


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 5, 2021)

kamello said:


> Overall best songs: Joy of Motion
> Atmosphere: Weightless
> Best song: Tempting Time (that shit blew my 9th grade mind at the time)
> 
> ...


Tempting Time and Wave of Babies freaked my unknowing mind out, but man this video in particular changed it all for me



Well, that vid, the Weightless recording session clips, and this version of Behaving Badly


----------



## SCJR (Sep 6, 2021)

Esp Griffyn said:


> That video was just about the goofiest thing I've ever seen. Would it not have been enough to maybe just have a video of the guys playing the song? I feel like the college art project style of video just detracts here.
> 
> The song itself was pretty dull. Hookless and with little of interest, like the last album where it seemed like they couldn't find any memorable so they just filled bars with chugs and thumps until the album was over. Tosin should go back to "Another Year" or "The Woven Web" and try to reverse engjneer some of their brilliance to make exciting music again.



MoM took the most passes to really sink in and the first few tracks still don't do a ton for me but I like where they went with songs like The Brain Dance and The Glass Bridge. 

+1 for Another Year. The main riff (lick?) is the first thing I play when I try out other guitars and one of my go to's in general.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Tempting Time and Wave of Babies freaked my unknowing mind out, but man this video in particular changed it all for me
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that vid, the Weightless recording session clips, and this version of Behaving Badly



Man these videos...takes me back. I do miss when thumping wasn't a thing


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 6, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Tempting Time and Wave of Babies freaked my unknowing mind out, but man this video in particular changed it all for me
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that vid, the Weightless recording session clips, and this version of Behaving Badly




Song of Solomon is my favourite from the ST, the combo of Point to Point, Modern Meat, then SoS is top notch


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Sep 6, 2021)

Maybe someone can help me with this: I’ve always respected the guys’ musicianship; and wished them the best, but Soraya is the only track AAL ever released that I enjoyed listening to. Everything else sounds like either a SoundCloud instrumental with “Meshuggah” in the tags or something composed in Guitar Pro for an Xbox Arcade racing game. Like, what am I missing when the track is mixed around thumping?


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 6, 2021)

As someone else stated, man that's a pretentious video. As for the music though, the first half was so boring to me that I almost closed it. I'm glad I didn't because the 2nd half was pretty decent. I miss when they were a prog style band first and a djent band second and not the other way around (Think self-titled era). The songs on the s/t are just so original sounding, even among their own discography. This new stuff feels like it's just more of the same and doesn't have much unique to offer. 




Matt08642 said:


>



And it was still better than the Obzen ballerinas lol. 



Matt08642 said:


> Edit: God damn CAFO still gives me chills



Yes, yes it is. Classic song from a classic album.


----------



## SCJR (Sep 6, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> God damn CAFO still gives me chills




The pit for CAFO was one of the most fun I've ever been in. To get that energy going like that with no vocalist is an achievement.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 6, 2021)

I really liked this and I’m a very casual fan of AAL. The video was super artsy which is fine with me as it’s probably in line with the tastes of the guys in the band. Looking forward to hearing the rest.


----------



## Veldar (Sep 7, 2021)

Where does TRAM rank in their catalogue???


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2021)

Veldar said:


> Where does TRAM rank in their catalogue???


Lingua Franca is second or third after Weightless and maybe self titled.

Basal Ganglia is probably below TMoM, and I've not listened enough to the other two to place them. But probably still above TJoM. The Tosin and Misha solo track (tracks?) never really did anything for me either.


----------



## vilk (Sep 7, 2021)

TIL that people actually liked Joy of Motion.

S/T is good but I hate the production. It literally sounds like the Tosin demo mp3s that were floating around the internet before AAL was a band. I hope some day they re-record or re-mix re-master this one.

Weightless is their best album. Somnarium is my favorite AAL track.

But at least we can all agree it's best to just not even talk about The Madness of Many.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 8, 2021)

vilk said:


> TIL that people actually liked Joy of Motion.
> 
> S/T is good but I hate the production. It literally sounds like the Tosin demo mp3s that were floating around the internet before AAL was a band. I hope some day they re-record or re-mix re-master this one.
> 
> ...


You had me in the first half, not gonna lie.


----------



## vilk (Sep 8, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You had me in the first half, not gonna lie.


TBH I was just making a joke about how most of the posts in this thread were debating whether Joy of Motion or Weightless is best with basically no one even suggesting that Madness of Many is best. Having said that, I personally think it's just as good as Joy of Motion—that is to say, it does nothing for me. To me they're equally bleh. In a weird way, I maybe like Madness better just because it didn't let me down as badly, since I had low expectations going in.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 8, 2021)

StevenC said:


> The Tosin and Misha solo track (tracks?) never really did anything for me either.


heresy

Pessimist <3


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 8, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> heresy
> 
> Pessimist <3



Man, I loved those tracks--mainly because it was something I could play along to lol.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 8, 2021)

vilk said:


> TBH I was just making a joke about how most of the posts in this thread were debating whether Joy of Motion or Weightless is best with basically no one even suggesting that Madness of Many is best. Having said that, I personally think it's just as good as Joy of Motion—that is to say, it does nothing for me. To me they're equally bleh. In a weird way, I maybe like Madness better just because it didn't let me down as badly, since I had low expectations going in.


I relistented to The Madness of Many after posting that, and have to say I still love every song. Relistenting to TJoM, I could maybe add Crescent and Mind Spun to the good songs, but there are so many songs that are terrible that the album can't be redeemed.


----------



## SCJR (Sep 8, 2021)

vilk said:


> TIL that people actually liked Joy of Motion.
> 
> S/T is good but I hate the production. It literally sounds like the Tosin demo mp3s that were floating around the internet before AAL was a band. I hope some day they re-record or re-mix re-master this one.



+1. It was mentioned previously but a proper remaster of the S/T would be awesome.

I'm as guilty of liking the first couple of things a band or artist puts out and then souring on whatever direction they take it in that deviates from what originally got me hooked on them. But as much as we all shit ourselves in high school when the S/T came out I've enjoyed the things Tosin has explored since. Could be because thumping got beaten into the ground or that I'm more into jazz and fusion than I am into metal the last five years or so. I like TRAM and Mestis just as much as anything AAL has put out. Possibly more if I really cared to break it down.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 8, 2021)

vilk said:


> TBH I was just making a joke about how most of the posts in this thread were debating whether Joy of Motion or Weightless is best with basically no one even suggesting that Madness of Many is best. Having said that, I personally think it's just as good as Joy of Motion—that is to say, it does nothing for me. To me they're equally bleh. In a weird way, I maybe like Madness better just because it didn't let me down as badly, since I had low expectations going in.



Madness of many has the brain dance which is probably my favourite animals as leaders song. Inner assassins and cognitive contortions are also ok but nothing else from that album was memorable for me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 18, 2021)

More interpretive dance. Nice track though.


----------



## brector (Nov 18, 2021)

They announced pre-orders for their new record: https://animalsasleaders.org/collections/vinyl#


----------



## nickgray (Nov 18, 2021)

I have to say, I don't like the direction the new album seems to be going. Very rhythmic centered and somewhat minimalist. Still enjoyable, but it's just not as interesting to listen to.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 18, 2021)

The new track had me like:

This intro is super cool - I wonder where the song's going to go with this kind of lead in?
Oh, more thumping. Great. That's definitely not played out and a crutch for Tosin at this point, or anything.
Hey, we're doing a guitar solo, now. Definitely no need to transition into that, or anything, just start it up like you mashed 2 files together in a DAW
Aaaaaand it's over. 
Yawn.


----------



## chipchappy (Nov 18, 2021)

Animals as Leaders is crazy boring as it is, but this is next level. 3 and a half minutes ill never get back. I'm sure he's telling himself that this is some kind of next-level-artistic-expression with these dancers in his videos too. Talk about pretentious. Yuck


----------



## StevenC (Nov 18, 2021)

You people are wild. This album is 2 for 2 so far on my jams.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm going to agree honestly, none of Tosin's stuff surprises me anymore like it used to. It's all very technically well written, sounds great to the ear, but maybe I'm fatigued with their style. Not sure. 

objectively good music, not going to be a relisten on my end, though.


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 18, 2021)

Yeah I think I'm about done with AAL lol.

Haven't really dug much aside from a song or two since Weightless. I get what they're doing where the guitar does the consistent thump thing and
Matt Garstka rips on drums, but I liked it more when Thordendal/Agren do it, and I'm just not vibing with this much at all.



CanserDYI said:


> objectively good music



Is there such a thing?


----------



## SCJR (Nov 18, 2021)

These videos are wack lol.


----------



## chipchappy (Nov 18, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Is there such a thing?




if there is, this aint it


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 18, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Yeah I think I'm about done with AAL lol.
> 
> Haven't really dug much aside from a song or two since Weightless. I get what they're doing where the guitar does the consistent thump thing and
> Matt Garstka rips on drums, but I liked it more when Thordendal/Agren do it, and I'm just not vibing with this much at all.
> ...


I find what I meant to say was "objectively talented" music, as its obvious what they are playing requires a level of skill the average layman doesn't have access to, whether you find their arrangements musical is up to you, but it IS objectively talented musicianship.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Nov 18, 2021)

I made the mistake of clicking that video after listening to the new Cynic cover by Cynic. I hope all you guys buying Laradas for your home recording projects that feature a twin mattress in the background of every video are happy knowing your money funded these dance videos.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 19, 2021)

So anybody know how to preorder the album in the non-USA parts of the world?


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 19, 2021)

Is that a preorder of a physical copy with merch and stuff? If not, whats the point of preordering?


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 19, 2021)

StevenC said:


> So anybody know how to preorder the album in the non-USA parts of the world?



Amazon UK?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 19, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Amazon UK?


Only MP3


CanserDYI said:


> Is that a preorder of a physical copy with merch and stuff? If not, whats the point of preordering?


Yeah, I'm a dork who buys vinyl and CDs still.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 19, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Only MP3
> 
> Yeah, I'm a dork who buys vinyl and CDs still.


Nah man I get it, I just was wondering who the heck is out there preordering digital sales, as I've seen before.


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 19, 2021)

I preordered the NFT.


----------



## Giest (Nov 19, 2021)

I like it but do think it needs more disparate layers and atmosphere, and further still less djonk. First video is cringe, reminds me of the big cue ball bastards from Prometheus but frolicking around like a bunch sun allergy suffering simians. Gives the impression of a uniform and tranquil collective, and they are...dancing? It's not especially emotive dancing, but still a bit contradicting logically to me- comes off as vapid I guess. The second video is decent and more down to earth, though I don't think the premise is more captivating than seeing them actually play their instruments. One of my favorite bands in any case, and I don't very much care what they do with music videos.

Edit: Here we go


----------



## couverdure (Nov 23, 2021)

I've been obsessed with this video recently, mostly because it's Tosin doing his crazy thumping shit on a 6-string rather than an 8. Makes me wish that he'd do more IDM-influenced stuff like this.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 24, 2022)

For anyone else was looking to preorder the album in the EU/UK it is now available at a variety of places including amazon, but other outlets have different coloured vinyl and such.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 25, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> More interpretive dance. Nice track though.




Tosin needs to put the crack pipe down because this is awful on all levels.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Jan 25, 2022)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Tosin needs to put the crack pipe down because this is awful on all levels.



Don’t excuse mediocrity with crack.


----------



## Gage Washington (Mar 1, 2022)

This all boils down to personal preference more than anything. I like a good thumping riff but I can’t say I want to listen to an entire album of thumping and the 3 tracks they’ve released off their new album all are thump city. The Problem of Other Minds has a better balance because the thump isn’t the main riff. Still looking forward to it though.

I like all their albums but they’re not all created equal. Each one needs to be approached with their stylistic differences in mind. 

And I just don’t know how people can hate on the Joy of Motion, it has the best balance of good tone, good thumping riffs, clean rhythms and melodies, heavy parts, and the djents


----------



## StevenC (Mar 2, 2022)

Gage Washington said:


> And I just don’t know how people can hate on the Joy of Motion, it has the best balance of good tone, good thumping riffs, clean rhythms and melodies, heavy parts, and the djents


It's just majorly lacking in songwriting and far longer than it needs to be. And there's no good solos.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 2, 2022)

I just received my NFT. 

Rest of ya’ll get nuthin’.


----------



## syzygy (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm honestly confused by how many people are trashing Joy of Motion/stanning for Weightless in here. Joy of Motion ain't as good as the self-titled but it has hooks for days, and I'll absolutely take something with at least a strong melody over whatever the heck was going on in Weightless. Every time I listen to Weightless (and the Madness of Many to boot) I always get excited by the first riff of the first song, and then after about 30 seconds, everything fades into white noise and I legitimately can't tell you when a song starts or ends, or what any of the licks sounded like. It's like listening to a Tame Impala album; I don't think it's bad and I'm not offended by it, but it's at best music I can put on while working and hopefully I won't fall asleep during it. The new album thus far is giving me the same vibes. 

I'm probably not the best person to ask about this, though, because every time I start listening to an Animals as Leaders album, 9 times out of 10 I'll ask myself why I'm not listening to Plini or Chimp Spanner or some other instrumental project.


----------



## slimefuzz (Mar 2, 2022)

Gage Washington said:


>



I really like Gordian Naught. The name could mean a complex path to nowhere.....
The sound is creative and original in it's own way. 
peace


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 2, 2022)

syzygy said:


> I'm honestly confused by how many people are trashing Joy of Motion/stanning for Weightless in here. Joy of Motion ain't as good as the self-titled but it has hooks for days, and I'll absolutely take something with at least a strong melody over whatever the heck was going on in Weightless. Every time I listen to Weightless (and the Madness of Many to boot) I always get excited by the first riff of the first song, and then after about 30 seconds, everything fades into white noise and I legitimately can't tell you when a song starts or ends, or what any of the licks sounded like. It's like listening to a Tame Impala album; I don't think it's bad and I'm not offended by it, but it's at best music I can put on while working and hopefully I won't fall asleep during it. The new album thus far is giving me the same vibes.
> 
> I'm probably not the best person to ask about this, though, because every time I start listening to an Animals as Leaders album, 9 times out of 10 I'll ask myself why I'm not listening to Plini or Chimp Spanner or some other instrumental project.


I agree with you. Weightless has 2 good songs and is pretty bland. Joy of Motion is solid in comparison. Madness of Many is too thumpy for me and that's where I lost interest.


----------



## hayfever (Mar 2, 2022)

it's been almost 13 yrs, I guess I can stop waiting for them to make an album that sounds like the self titled


----------



## syzygy (Mar 2, 2022)

hayfever said:


> it's been almost 13 yrs, I guess I can stop waiting for them to make an album that sounds like the self titled


which is unfortunate, because that album holds up the best despite the production.

Honestly speaking I actually really like the way it sounds, oddly enough. It's the same thing with the first Periphery album. It's not incredible in terms of production, but it just has this rawness that makes it compelling.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 3, 2022)

syzygy said:


> every time I start listening to an Animals as Leaders album, 9 times out of 10 I'll ask myself why I'm not listening to Plini


Well there's your problem


----------



## Gage Washington (Mar 3, 2022)

What if they totally shock all of us and the rest of the new album is ska with female vocals


----------



## Gage Washington (Mar 3, 2022)

slimefuzz said:


> I really like Gordian Naught. The name could mean a complex path to nowhere.....
> The sound is creative and original in it's own way.
> peace


I like it too, I just can’t do a whole album like that. I think a lot of their writing concept involves repeating the rhythmic riffs so the break through parts shine by contrast. And usually only briefly, so it sort of leaves you wanting more. A good example would be the Woven Web. The beginning part repeats until you’re like okay this is good but get the heck on with it then >dat riff< kicks in and it’s great because you finally got there. It transitions to a breakdown that’s only like 30 seconds long and back to the beginning section. The same could be said for an album at large.


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't think the style of the OP song is going to age well. Just hitting the strings lightly over and over for a split second is not a riff or a song in my book. But maybe I'm old fashioned. 

I like some of the earlier stuff I've heard from them, but this once isn't hooking me.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 14, 2022)

This looks fun to play


----------



## Gage Washington (Mar 15, 2022)

So leather pants ARE making a comeback


----------



## syzygy (Mar 22, 2022)

Well, it's 3 days until the launch of the album. Not sure how it's gonna turn out.


But at least I finally got Weightless to click. Don't get me wrong, it's no self-titled or TJOM, and it still has parts I'm not overly fond of, but I at least appreciate the vibe as a homework soundtrack.

The Madness of Motion, on the other hand? Went back to give it a listen again and it annoyed me so much I deleted it from my library. No regrets at all


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Mar 22, 2022)

syzygy said:


> I at least appreciate the vibe as a homework soundtrack.


Thank you! I finally have a name for this genre.


----------



## syzygy (Mar 22, 2022)

ScottThunes1960 said:


> Thank you! I finally have a name for this genre.


I mean I gotta have _something_ to have on in the background while I'm trying to get yet another essay done for Cantonese 202


----------



## shpence (Mar 25, 2022)

The singles didn't initially do anything for me but I really liked them in the context of the album. Only 1 listen through but I really liked it. Kind of a Weightless/The Madness of Many blend.


----------



## hayfever (Mar 25, 2022)

the dubstep in red miso was definitely unexpected


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm enjoying this album far more than expected. Kind of a breath of fresh air after listening to just death metal for the last 2ish months


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 25, 2022)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm enjoying this album far more than expected. Kind of a breath of fresh air after listening to just death metal for the last 2ish months


I'm enjoying it much more than their last few. Has some actual heavy parts and shredding, there's a bit more of the sound of the first album.

New video;


----------



## Giest (Mar 25, 2022)

It's ok, nothing they haven't already done.

I have to say Tosin's lead style is getting tired to my ears, he's been using the same phrases and failing to rhyme them for the last three albums.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 25, 2022)

I don't think that Tosin is intending for all of it to be comfortable to listen to. His mind is really into art and design. Some of this stuff may be meant to make you feel uncomfortable in ways that we as people who listen to metal may not be used to. I try to listen to the band like I would experience an art exhibit in a museum. Not necessary always pleasing or fun. And with a bit of a Post-Modernism sort of hat on. The point isn't for people to like it. Its for people to react to it. If you had an internal response to it, it did what it set out to do.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Mar 25, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> I don't think that Tosin is intending for all of it to be comfortable to listen to. His mind is really into art and design. Some of this stuff may be meant to make you feel uncomfortable in ways that we as people who listen to metal may not be used to. I try to listen to the band like I would experience an art exhibit in a museum. Not necessary always pleasing or fun. And with a bit of a Post-Modernism sort of hat on. The point isn't for people to like it. Its for people to react to it. If you had an internal response to it, it did what it set out to do.



Nah I’m good.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Mar 25, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> I don't think that Tosin is intending for all of it to be comfortable to listen to. His mind is really into art and design. Some of this stuff may be meant to make you feel uncomfortable in ways that we as people who listen to metal may not be used to. I try to listen to the band like I would experience an art exhibit in a museum. Not necessary always pleasing or fun. And with a bit of a Post-Modernism sort of hat on. The point isn't for people to like it. Its for people to react to it. If you had an internal response to it, it did what it set out to do.



Your message seems so pretentious on the surface, but I actually agree without all of the adjectives.

All AAL has taken time to grow on me and now that I'm an established listener this new album on day 1 has grown the fastest. I'm liking it so far, much more than MOM and even JOM.

Agree with priors stating that S/T is the best, it was just so unique and distinct songs. I dislike quite a few songs on MOM and JOM, and while Weightless kicks from start to finish quite a few songs fade into the mix.

I'm looking forward to seeing them live next week!


----------



## Gage Washington (Mar 25, 2022)

All AAL has taken time to grow on me 
Couldn’t agree more. At first it all sounds too chaotic until I get the sense of it. I remember CAFO totally baffled the crap out of me at first but it soon grew to be one of my favorites. 
I definitely like the new album but I doubt it’ll ever be my numero uno 

I’m going to see them in two weeks though and I’m pretty hype!


----------



## SCJR (Mar 26, 2022)

Glad the rest of the album zagged from the singles they released. They're much better as the filler songs they are than the overall representation of the album that you usually expect singles to be.


----------



## Matt08642 (Mar 26, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Yeah I think I'm about done with AAL lol.


Back to call myself out - Listened to Parrhesia start to finish last night and the only song I didn't dig was Monomyth 

Up there with Weightless for me, definitely more enjoyable than MoM and JoM to my ears.

That being said, I truly can't believe it's been over a decade since the S/T and Weightless.


----------



## Guamskyy (Mar 26, 2022)

For me, this new album and their self titled have been the only album I can listen to all the way through and not get bored.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 26, 2022)

Just when I thought that this band couldn't get anymore boring, dull, and uninspired...


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 26, 2022)

The non-single tracks are decent. Asahi, Thoughts and Prayers, and Micro-Aggressions stand out from the rest imo. Conflict Cartography was okayish too.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 26, 2022)

Already love this album for the fact one of the songs is named "Asahi". Listening to it while writing this and it's a nice break from all the polyrhytmic nonsense.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 26, 2022)

New album sounds pretty solid to me. No real bangers though. They need a new CAFO or Tooth and Claw.


----------



## iamaom (Mar 27, 2022)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> They need a new CAFO or Tooth and Claw.


Micro Aggressions is this for me.

Also 3:00 mark of Red Miso sounds like Vildhjarta meets carbomb.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 28, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Your message seems so pretentious on the surface, but I actually agree without all of the adjectives.
> 
> All AAL has taken time to grow on me and now that I'm an established listener this new album on day 1 has grown the fastest. I'm liking it so far, much more than MOM and even JOM.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean it to sound pretentious. I really think that's what he's doing. Sometimes ugly is cool. There have been a lot of Jazz players and even metal players that have taken this approach in more modern music. And plenty 20th Century composers like Gyorgy Ligeti. That approach may just be fun to him. Its likely what he wants to hear. I'm not suggesting that its any more contrived than it needs to be. In fact, I think its probably less pretentious in method and thinking than a Dream Theater album. 

After listening through a couple times, I actually find this album more accessible than a lot of their previous work. This one and JOM are probably my favorites. The self titled album has some bangers on it. But it also felt immature in a lot ways. Like he was showing off rather than having a developed style of playing. Now he has his signature things that you can tell feel really natural to him and are hallmarks of his style. I think he could branch out more and focus less on the slapping and the selective picking, rather than making them the focal point of the songs, things that are incorporated maybe less obviously. 

TL;DR, I don't think he's being bizarre just to be bizarre. I think he likes what he's doing.


----------



## Giest (Mar 28, 2022)

@Thaeon That's a really good take on it I think. Though there is still a line between being theatrical and antagonizing the listener that I think he crosses in regard to my personal tastes. I've had spells of writing the same way before, it's interesting but I never found what I was really looking for. I mean somewhere between opera and kicking a 55 gal fuel drum full of lug nuts down a hill there's a lot of opportunity for "music", but not good ones in my opinion.

I think they all have a sort of "a painting that you can hear" mentality with this album, and historically artsy stuff like this in heavy music goes over like a fart in church. When I see a good band grabbing for artsy filigree supporting performances and embellishing tired tropes poorly it comes off as pretentious as hell. If the music doesn't pull it's weight it doesn't matter how many djump around routines you got for videos, you're gonna come off as art students pretending to be musicians- even though that's obviously not the case in point, it's how it lands as a first impression to me. Honestly the backhanded licks are what put the whole album over the line for me personally. 

I'd rather see them explore more musically in a way that doesn't cannibalize what used to be a fantastic lead and rhythm style, or return to their roundhouse of traditional jazz and synth/prod atmospheric overtones.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 28, 2022)

Giest said:


> @Thaeon That's a really good take on it I think. Though there is still a line between being theatrical and antagonizing the listener that I think he crosses in regard to my personal tastes. I've had spells of writing the same way before, it's interesting but I never found what I was really looking for. I mean somewhere between opera and kicking a 55 gal fuel drum full of lug nuts down a hill there's a lot of opportunity for "music", but not good ones in my opinion.
> 
> I think they all have a sort of "a painting that you can hear" mentality with this album, and historically artsy stuff like this in heavy music goes over like a fart in church. When I see a good band grabbing for artsy filigree supporting performances and embellishing tired tropes poorly it comes off as pretentious as hell. If the music doesn't pull it's weight it doesn't matter how many djump around routines you got for videos, you're gonna come off as art students pretending to be musicians- even though that's obviously not the case in point, it's how it lands as a first impression to me. Honestly the backhanded licks are what put the whole album over the line for me personally.
> 
> I'd rather see them explore more musically in a way that doesn't cannibalize what used to be a fantastic lead and rhythm style, or return to their roundhouse of traditional jazz and synth/prod atmospheric overtones.



Yeah. I really like this one. They do lean on their own tropes a bit much I think. But there are some really cool riffs too. I just wish they'd let them breathe without putting things on top of things on top of things. Its busy-ness while part of what makes it a really strong technical effort, is also part of its weakness because it leans so hard on it. Weightless I thought was a really strong album. Composed well. Really well. I can't listen to it because the guitars sound so round and don't have any ferocity. JOM brought that back. The last album was plagued by being too busy in my opinion. This one I think scales it back some and has more interesting content harmonically. Still a bit busy though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Mar 28, 2022)

I’m just glad Sumerian uploaded most of the album - never would have given it a second glance after those videos.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## SCJR (Mar 28, 2022)

Giest said:


> Honestly the backhanded licks are what put the whole album over the line for me personally.



What do you mean by backhanded licks? Genuinely asking as I've never heard that term used.


----------



## Giest (Mar 28, 2022)

SCJR said:


> What do you mean by backhanded licks?



Indirect; ambiguous or insincere.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Mar 29, 2022)

I apologize if this question was answered elsewhere in the thread; as I’ve read only the two previous pages: Does this album cause brain damage?


----------



## SCJR (Mar 29, 2022)

Giest said:


> Indirect; ambiguous or insincere.


Gotcha. You meant it in the literal sense. I was thinking it described his technique or phrasing or something


----------



## StevenC (Mar 29, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Weightless
> Animals as Leaders
> The Madness of Many
> Wave of Babies
> ...


1. Weightless
2. Animals As Leaders
3. Parrhesia
4. The Madness of Many
5. Wave of Babies
6. The Joy of Motion
7. Live in 2017

My album arrived today. This album is fantastic. That bit in Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 29, 2022)

StevenC said:


> 1. Weightless
> 2. Animals As Leaders
> 3. Parrhesia
> 4. The Madness of Many
> ...



Dang you'd really rank TJoM that far down?

The singles really didn't do this album justice in the marketing phase, The Problem of Other Minds is a gorgeous track in context of the album. I honestly couldn't believe I dug it as much as I thought I did but I'd put this album very high up as well, maybe my 3rd favorite.

For me it'd be:
The Joy of Motion
Weightless
Parrhesia
Animals as Leaders
The Madness of Many
Wave of Babies


----------



## Quiet Coil (Mar 29, 2022)

I’d probably put self titled at the top if they’d remaster it (even without Matt’s tasty drumming), otherwise I’ll just take what I like from throughout.

I will say this about the tones they’ve been using for the last two albums - they sound fine in my headphones, but are grating to the point of being unpleasant on my car stereo (this new one even more so).


----------



## StevenC (Mar 29, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Dang you'd really rank TJoM that far down?
> 
> The singles really didn't do this album justice in the marketing phase, The Problem of Other Minds is a gorgeous track in context of the album. I honestly couldn't believe I dug it as much as I thought I did but I'd put this album very high up as well, maybe my 3rd favorite.
> 
> ...


Yeah, TJoM has like 3 or 4 songs worth listening too and all the songs are too long and there are no good solos or shredding and sounded too much like Misha. Even the good songs have all the problems of being too long, especially for how few parts there are to each song. Compare that to Weightless where you've got these super dense shorter songs, plus good lead work. I'd rather listen to any other AAL song than the best songs on TJoM, and I think I'd rather be deaf than listen to Physical Education at this point.


----------



## syzygy (Mar 29, 2022)

Quiet Coil said:


> I’d probably put self titled at the top if they’d remaster it (even without Matt’s tasty drumming), otherwise I’ll just take what I like from throughout.


I'd put self-titled at the top regardless of remastering, it just has that *oomph* that came from a Tosin who had ideas and wanted to prove himself. 



StevenC said:


> Yeah, TJoM has like 3 or 4 songs worth listening too and all the songs are too long and there are no good solos or shredding and sounded too much like Misha.


Maybe that's why I enjoy TJoM; it sounds like Misha  And I get where you're coming from; I think that half of TJoM is awesome and then I switch to something else as soon as Crescent kicks in. It's just that for me, I reeaaaaaally like the first half of the album + Nephele.

As far as the new album goes, I haven't really dug into it yet beyond the first listen or two, but I agree with a lot of y'all that they really shot themselves in the foot with the singles for this album. Those songs are ridiculously bland. The rest of the album has been more interesting, and I think I like Red Miso the most from what I've heard. Just gotta carve out time to actually listen to the album; I've been on too much of a Pat Metheny kick recently to drag myself away from Bright Size Life


----------



## StevenC (Mar 29, 2022)

syzygy said:


> Maybe that's why I enjoy TJoM; it sounds like Misha


I forgive you


----------



## FaddaJoe (Mar 29, 2022)

Quiet Coil said:


> I’d probably put self titled at the top if they’d remaster it (even without Matt’s tasty drumming), otherwise I’ll just take what I like from throughout.


I concur. It's the easiest to listen to and the most "metal", but those guitar tones haven't aged well in my opinion. Were it to be re-recorded with their current rigs, TJoM-esque growly rhythm tones, some Nolly-sounding bass tones, and with Matt's real recorded drums, it would be even better than it already is and absolutely eclipse all of their other albums. I doubt they'll ever do it, since they already "remastered" it through an anniversary release and I expect Tosin (and Javier) don't enjoy the style of the self-titled as much anymore.

I've generally enjoyed the album the one time I listened through. I did get a bit tired of the endless thumping and advanced selective-picking techniques, though. I felt they were relatively balanced in proportion on past albums, but a bit overdone and too dominating on this one. I wanted that brief Vildhjarta vibe to stick around but it left as quickly as it arrived. Not my most favorite, but not my least. After 10+ years of acquiring a taste for AAL, I can appreciate basically anything Tosin, Javier, and Matt compose, even if it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 30, 2022)

What is wrong with the guitar tone on the first album?


----------



## Paul McAleer (Mar 30, 2022)

StevenC said:


> What is wrong with the guitar tone on the first album?


“LiNe 6 sucKsss”

I really want a Vetta II


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 30, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, TJoM has like 3 or 4 songs worth listening too and all the songs are too long and there are no good solos or shredding and sounded too much like Misha. Even the good songs have all the problems of being too long, especially for how few parts there are to each song. Compare that to Weightless where you've got these super dense shorter songs, plus good lead work. I'd rather listen to any other AAL song than the best songs on TJoM, and I think I'd rather be deaf than listen to Physical Education at this point.



I can see your point, Kascade and tracks 7 - 12 are some of my favorite things they've ever written so I always go back to the Joy of Motion for that. But I will agree with you that Weightless is definitely denser and more of a cohesive front to back listen.

Parrhesia is a banger, I think I spun it a dozen or so times yesterday. Gonna give it a break and come back to it in a few days, will probably revisit the older stuff.



StevenC said:


> What is wrong with the guitar tone on the first album?



I've been told a few times I'm an outlier, but I feel like focusing on guitar tone (unless egregious) is so petty at this point  Everything can produce great tones nowadays, and production is as clean as it has ever been all around the board.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 30, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I can see your point, Kascade and tracks 7 - 12 are some of my favorite things they've ever written so I always go back to the Joy of Motion for that. But I will agree with you that Weightless is definitely denser and more of a cohesive front to back listen.
> 
> Parrhesia is a banger, I think I spun it a dozen or so times yesterday. Gonna give it a break and come back to it in a few days, will probably revisit the older stuff.
> 
> ...


I guess there's that comped to hell 808 clean tone on the album, which is certainly _a _sound. But I think the heavy sounds are fine, and really the only thing that annoys me is some of the cymbal samples. Some of the TJoM lead tones are worse than anything on AAL, I think.

The good TJoM tracks are Kascade, Tooth and Claw, maybe Crescent, The Woven Web if it were half as long, and Mind-Spun if I'm feeling generous.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 31, 2022)

For a band with musicians as talented as they are it's a shame to see how much more boring they get with each release. The self-titled is one of my favorite albums ever and it sounds so original even by today's standards. It almost felt more like ambient jazz meets prog where as everything after that sound began to be just djent stuff with the aforementioned style as an afterthought. 

Obviously there were still songs like Cafo and whatnot but even that still had a pretty original sound and some strong melody. Behaving Badly is one of my favorite songs ever and I don't think I'll ever hear anything wrote in that style from Tosin again unfortunately.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 1, 2022)

I think Monomyth has the best riff ever written. I've listened to it like a dozen times in a row now.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Apr 1, 2022)

StevenC said:


> I think Monomyth has the best riff ever written. I've listened to it like a dozen times in a row now.


I think monomyth has one of the meshuggah riffs ever written. I’ve been listening to it for years in a now


----------

